# Inter - Juve. C.Italia, 2 febbraio 20.45. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2021)

Andata di Semifinale di Coppa Italia tra l'Inter e la Juve. Si giocherà Martedì 2 febbraio alle ore 20,45 in diretta sulla Rai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2021)

mi dispiace dirlo ma fortuna che non ci siamo.
scannatevi voi.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi dispiace dirlo ma fortuna che non ci siamo.
> scannatevi voi.



A te dispiace dirlo,a me no.Siamo piu' cotti di un pollo che gira allo spiedo da 10 ore,queste 2 partite ci avrebbero affossato definitivamente e senza la speranza minima di superare il turno contro i vermi torinesi.


----------



## Solo (30 Gennaio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A te dispiace dirlo,a me no.Siamo piu' cotti di un pollo che gira allo spiedo da 10 ore,queste 2 partite ci avrebbero affossato definitivamente e senza la speranza minima di superare il turno contro i vermi torinesi.


Come minimo si sarebbe infortunato qualcuno...

L'Inter sarà senza Lukaku e Hakimi per cui i gobbi dovrebbero essere nettamente favoriti. Speriamo non ci sia una vittoria netta, così almeno poi si spremono anche nel ritorno.


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Andata di Semifinale di Coppa Italia tra l'Inter e la Juve. Si giocherà Martedì 2 febbraio alle ore 20,45 in diretta sulla Rai.



Credo che queste due partite me le gusterò, sperando in risse, supplementari e ginocchia che volano.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Andata di Semifinale di Coppa Italia tra l'Inter e la Juve. Si giocherà Martedì 2 febbraio alle ore 20,45 in diretta sulla Rai.



.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Febbraio 2021)

Spero si rompano più giocatori possibili


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Febbraio 2021)

L'inter senza 2(lukaku e hakimi) dei suoi 4 giocatori fondamentali(de vrij e barella).. io me la guardo comodamente e felicemente sul divano


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Andata di Semifinale di Coppa Italia tra l'Inter e la Juve. Si giocherà Martedì 2 febbraio alle ore 20,45 in diretta sulla Rai.



Mio padre vorrebbe una bomba in campo, così si leverebbero dalle pelotas entrambe. Mio padre eh...


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Febbraio 2021)

Aver evitato questa partita è fondamentale


----------



## Albijol (1 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Andata di Semifinale di Coppa Italia tra l'Inter e la Juve. Si giocherà Martedì 2 febbraio alle ore 20,45 in diretta sulla Rai.



Io tifo crociati spappolati


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Andata di Semifinale di Coppa Italia tra l'Inter e la Juve. Si giocherà Martedì 2 febbraio alle ore 20,45 in diretta sulla Rai.



Salteranno tibie come se piovesse. Senza cattiveria eh...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2021)

Non dico in cosa spero


----------



## Solo (2 Febbraio 2021)

Leggo che il Maestro vuole mettere Bernardeschi e Rabiot. Mamma mia.


----------



## vannu994 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Leggo che il Maestro vuole mettere Bernardeschi e Rabiot. Mamma mia.



Sia mai che rischi di vincerla


----------



## Goro (2 Febbraio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Leggo che il Maestro vuole mettere Bernardeschi e Rabiot. Mamma mia.



In due 11 milioni netti di stipendio, in qualche modo devono guadagnarseli


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Febbraio 2021)

speriamo si stanchino per bene per il campionato almeno.


----------



## Solo (2 Febbraio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Sia mai che rischi di vincerla


Ma Conte ha materiale compromettente su di lui? Ma perché fa sempre formazioni idiote con le melme?

Mah, speriamo in un pareggio/vittoria di misura così poi si spremono pure al ritorno.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non dico in cosa spero



asteroide?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (2 Febbraio 2021)

Bernardeschi no vi prego no.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2021)

è qui che si fa festa se partono tibie e legamenti?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mio padre vorrebbe una bomba in campo, così si leverebbero dalle pelotas entrambe. Mio padre eh...



Andreas tuo padre fa parte della vecchia scuola cioé la migliore !


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2021)

l'unica occasione in cui approveremmo in pieno un attacco terroristico.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Andata di Semifinale di Coppa Italia tra l'Inter e la Juve. Si giocherà Martedì 2 febbraio alle ore 20,45 in diretta sulla Rai.



Grazie Tifo'o si puo vedere anche su youtube in diretta.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Andreas tuo padre fa parte della vecchia scuola cioé la migliore !



Classe ‘55 (tifoso del Milan dal ‘62 grazie a Rivera)


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Andata di Semifinale di Coppa Italia tra l'Inter e la Juve. Si giocherà Martedì 2 febbraio alle ore 20,45 in diretta sulla Rai.



La bamboletta voodoo è pronta.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è qui che si fa festa se partono tibie e legamenti?



Vanno bene anche stiramenti, strappi e quant'altro. 

P.s. non c'è valeri ? Lo tengono buono per il ritorno o per la finale con la scansatalanta ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2021)

buffon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2021)

Grande gigiiiiiiiii


----------



## Solo (2 Febbraio 2021)

Buffone e De Ligt dormivano ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2021)

Mamma mia Buffone ancora in giro?


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Gol di Laureato

Papera du Buffone


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2021)

Telecronisti Rai già in lutto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2021)

avrà scommesso sull'over


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2021)

ma sto maestro non riesce nemmeno a portarli ai supplementari?


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ahahahahah buffoneeee
Speriamo gliene facciano 6

Barella comunque straforte


----------



## Raryof (2 Febbraio 2021)

E c'è chi schifa Donna...


----------



## Marilson (2 Febbraio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma sto maestro non riesce nemmeno a portarli ai supplementari?



e' andata e ritorno


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Meraviglioso il taglio di lautaro sul primo palo , da manuale....De light 85 mln 85 mln 85 mln


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' andata e ritorno



ah, peccato


----------



## Marilson (2 Febbraio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ah, peccato



180 minuti per vedere spaccarsi piu gente possibile


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Demiral un macellaio


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ahahah e demural protesta pure


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2021)

Pippi Calzelunghe con i pesi addosso


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Classe ‘55 (tifoso del Milan dal ‘62 grazie a Rivera)



Uno puro, uno vero, uno duro insomma. Rivera sarà sicuramente per lui il piu grande in assoluto no?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Buffon dovrebbe solo smettere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E c'è chi schifa Donna...



be di sicuro non per buffon!

comunque donna su romero quasi uguale è..


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2021)

ma quanto gioca male la juve ?


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Demiral sarebbe da mettere fuori per ignoranza calcistica.

Un ammonizione a centrocampo con un uomo di spalle e gravissimo.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be di sicuro non per buffon!
> 
> comunque donna su romero quasi uguale è..



Sotto le gambine.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ah, peccato


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Febbraio 2021)

Barella è insopportabile, Madonna quanti schiaffi che gli darebbi


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Buffon dovrebbe solo smettere.



Vuol superare il record mondiale di presenze di Peter Shilton


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Meraviglioso il taglio di lautaro sul primo palo , da manuale....De light 85 mln 85 mln 85 mln



Giusta osservazione caro rossonero 71. Grande specialità anche di Sheva e di Pippo. Primo palo primo servito!


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Rigore per la Juve


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ecco, questi sono i rigori dei quali parlare e impallidire. 
No i nostri.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

è più grave quanto fatto da cuadrado (calcio a young da terra e mani addosso) e handanovic (mani addosso) piuttosto di Ibra e lukaku


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2021)

La signorina silvani on fire.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

ora dà il rigore come contro di noi l'anno scorso in coppa cambiando l'esito


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2021)

Calcio di rigore per colpa di Giovine


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2021)

Educatamente con il suo stile Pirla ha detto a calcare se di andare a vedere....rigore


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Rigore peri gobbi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Febbraio 2021)

Il tizio in regia non sa fare un zoom?


----------



## Solo (2 Febbraio 2021)

Uahahahahahahahaha parlatemi ancora dei rigori del Milan eh?


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Che tuffatore


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2021)

Eccolo. Eccolo.

Rigore per la juve .
Chirurgico.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

E una Fiat per calvarese una!


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Cristina 1-1 ladri


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2021)

rigore inesistente ahahahahahah e cronisti che si spippettano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

tutti centrali,solo Ibra si fa problemi a sfondare la porta centrale

e chi sono gli ebeti senza pubblico che fanno "fiuuuu" ?


----------



## Snake (2 Febbraio 2021)

erano troppe partite che non segnava cristina


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Perché non ha dato il rosso?


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2021)

Questi sono i rigori da analizzare. 
Quelli da interpretazione soggettiva.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2021)

E pensare che c'era qualcuno che voleva pure giocare contro questi schifosi..


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ma come fate a dire inesistente? Cuadrado gli è davanti e young lo tira giu nettamente


----------



## Solo (2 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque il rigore, generoso forse, ma ci poteva stare secondo me.


----------



## Raryof (2 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questi sono i rigori da analizzare.
> Quelli da interpretazione soggettiva.



No ai rigorini[cit.]


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Bastava stare fermo sul rigore.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Uno puro, uno vero, uno duro insomma. Rivera sarà sicuramente per lui il piu grande in assoluto no?



Ovviamente. Insieme a Van Basten.


Tornando in the topic non so chi odiare maggiormente tra Cuadrado e Barella. Odiosi.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2021)

L'ultima volta in cui la Juventus non ha preso un rigore in una semifinale di Coppa Italia è perché non era arrivata alle semifinali di Coppa Italia


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Perché non ha dato il rosso?



tripla sanzione. lo han tolto.


----------



## Raryof (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ancora 0 noie muscolari? possibile?


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No ai rigorini[cit.]



Qua si può parlare di 'fortuna ' per chi ama scomodare la buonasorte. Ma non coi nostri. 
Chi vuole intendere intenda.
Cuadrado comunque coi tuffi sposta gli equilibri.
Simulatore nato e indegno.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ma davvero non si vergognano neanche un po'?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Perché non ha dato il rosso?



Hanno cambiato la regola: 
Fallo da ultimo uomo in area: Giallo e rigore.
Fallo da ultimo fuori area: Rosso e punizione.


----------



## Raryof (2 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Qua si può parlare di 'fortuna ' per chi ama scomodare la buonasorte. Ma non coi nostri.
> Chi vuole intendere intenda.
> Cuadrado comunque coi tuffi sposta gli equilibri.
> Simulatore nato e indegno.



La sig. Silvani... per me urla pure come lei quando vede Fantozzi.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Da giocarsi in live Barella ammonito


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Giusta osservazione caro rossonero 71. Grande specialità anche di Sheva e di Pippo. Primo palo primo servito!



Vero, l'attacco del primo palo di Inzaghi era fenomenale.


----------



## markjordan (2 Febbraio 2021)

rigore netto , lo tratteneva x il braccio






ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh gol


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Finita


----------



## Solo (2 Febbraio 2021)

Uahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Febbraio 2021)

bastoni che dormita


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

che fortuna sfacciata,da perdere a vincere
pure palo goal


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Inter ridicola


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Che papera Handa-Bastoncello


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Febbraio 2021)

che scandali gli intertristi


----------



## Solo (2 Febbraio 2021)

Handanovic dove voleva andare? Ahahaha


----------



## diavolo (2 Febbraio 2021)

Il valore del cartellino di Bastoni è aumentato di 50 milioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2021)

a momenti lo sbaglia a porta vuota il montato


----------



## Love (2 Febbraio 2021)

senza lukaku non sono nulla


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Il valore del cartellino di Bastoni è aumentato di 50 milioni.



2 di bastoni


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ecco cosa succede a voler passare sempre la palla indietro,ben gli sta, che calcio ignorante che si gioca oggi, mamma mia.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2021)

Che si so inventati questi della Rai per mettere nella stessa frase Ronaldo e Pelé?


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Pensate che bastoni ha una sponsorizzazione pazzesca con la nike..


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2021)

Bastoni proprio ingenuo...


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Culo ma bravo non c'è che dire


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Si ma se non si spacca nessuno tra barella e ronaldo non ha senso sta partita.. solo noi dobbiamo avere titolari out?


----------



## JoKeR (2 Febbraio 2021)

hahahaa

Rigore ridicolo, agghiacciante, aberrante. Il cross finiva in piazzale lotto e la trattenuta è inesistente.
Simulazione assurda di Cuadrado la ballerina.
Sono contento per tutti coloro, e sono tanti, che dicono che la Juve vinceva e vince solo perchè più forte.

Partita falsatissima e ora Inter in bambola.

Pensate ai nostri rigori che è meglio... intanto questi dalla panchina ordinano all'arbitro di andare al var e di ammonire chi e quando vogliono.

Spettacolo osceno, grazie a Dio ce lo siamo risparmiato.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Questi hanno sempre più fame nonostante 10 anni di vittorie e nonostante Pirlo


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

e via il primo diffidato !

sotto con 

Brozovic, Eriksen, Ranocchia, Sanchez, Skriniar


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2021)

vidal giallo inesistente: squalificato ahahahahh


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2021)

ammonito Vidal salta il ritorno


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questi hanno sempre più fame nonostante 10 anni di vittorie e nonostante Pirlo



ci mancherebbe dopo la figuraccia di un mese fa,eppure sono partiti male e fino al rigore dormivano


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'ultima volta in cui la Juventus non ha preso un rigore in una semifinale di Coppa Italia è perché non era arrivata alle semifinali di Coppa Italia



Atalanta, che poi hanno restituito il favore se non erro scansandosi due volte


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente. Insieme a Van Basten.
> 
> 
> Tornando in the topic non so chi odiare maggiormente tra Cuadrado e Barella. Odiosi.



Grande!
Tutti due sono da prendere con delle grande legnate sui denti. cuatrato è il degno successore di nedved un simulatore , un cancro per il calcio. Con gente come Baresi Vierchowod o Pasquale Bruno la sua carriera sarebbe finito da un bel po'.
L'altro è un interista del ca.. vuole fare il fenomeno pero nel derby d'andata Isma se l'è mangiato alla grande ! Anche lui ha cominciato una carriera di simulatore come Dybalina e cuatrato


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2021)

Nemmeno due ore fa avevo detto che bastoni non mi piace ,è sopravvalutato, non è un campione e non lo cambierei coi nostri. 
Però chissà per quale motivo l'inter di bastoni è seria candidata per il titolo mentre noi siamo fragili.
Bizzarro il mondo.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ahahahah ma che frittata hanno combinato? 
Il rigore ha cambiato completamente l'inerzia della partita (e la palla stava uscendo su quel cross, fallo inutilissimo). Poi papera difensiva da ricordare quella tra Bastoni e Handanovic.
Palo gol poi, noi siamo gli unici a prendere legni senza che la palla riesca ad entrare. 
3 tiri in porta e 3 gol comunque


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Senza Voodoo Child sono davvero poca roba


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Febbraio 2021)

E c'era chi veramente sperava di giocarsi questa semifinale contro i ladri viscidi,che autolesionismo dilagante.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nemmeno due ore fa avevo detto che bastoni non mi piace ,è sopravvalutato, non è un campione e non lo cambierei coi nostri.
> Però chissà per quale motivo l'inter di bastoni è seria candidata per il titolo mentre noi siamo fragili.
> Bizzarro il mondo.



La stessa Inda che contro di noi ha avuto bisogno di tutta l’artiglieria pesante (Lukaku, Hakimi, Lautaro ed Eriksen) e che noi, oltre a mancarci Bennacer e Chala, rimanessimo in 10 per gli ultimi 30 minuti, altrimenti non ci avrebbero battuto neanche alla play.

Gli ultimi nove anni, come ho detto più volte, hanno creato una “narrazione”, quella del Milan piccolo e perdente, e tale su vuole che rimanga.

Certo anche così è difficile capire perché l’Inda goda di così tanta considerazione, quando non vince NULLA (ma nulla di nulla, manco una supercoppetta italiana) dai tempi della coppa Italia del 2011 e in CL viene eliminata da tre anni di seguito ai gironi, ma tant’è.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2021)

La pochezza qualitativa dellinter è impressionante .
Corsa e palla per i due davanti e poco altro. 
Senza il santone davanti poi sono pochissima roba.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nemmeno due ore fa avevo detto che bastoni non mi piace ,è sopravvalutato, non è un campione e non lo cambierei coi nostri.
> Però chissà per quale motivo l'inter di bastoni è seria candidata per il titolo mentre noi siamo fragili.
> Bizzarro il mondo.



Lo possono perdere solo dalla Juventus, perché quelli sono "potenti".
Ma con le altre squadre l'Inter farà tranquillamente la voce grossa.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ammonito Vidal che era diffidato?ahahahahha ma cos'è sta farsa?ritirate le squadre dal campionato sappiamo già come andrà a finire


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La pochezza qualitativa dellinter è impressionante .
> Corsa e palla per i due davanti e poco altro.
> Senza il santone davanti poi sono pochissima roba.



Senza the little donkey davanti sono roba da lotta per il quarto posto, e non so nemmeno se da favoriti.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo possono perdere solo dalla Juventus, perché quelli sono "potenti".
> Ma con le altre squadre l'Inter farà tranquillamente la voce grossa.



A me l'inter non piace e nemmeno impressiona.
Pochissima qualità e poche armi.


----------



## JoKeR (2 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ammonito Vidal che era diffidato?ahahahahha ma cos'è sta farsa?ritirate le squadre dal campionato sappiamo già come andrà a finire



Dai su, non fare il complottista.
Sono più forti.

Inter in completo controllo fino al rigore-farsa, con cross in piazzale lotto e trattenuta ridicola, inesistente.
Per fortuna siamo stati eliminati, non avrei retto.
E già non reggo in campionato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo possono perdere solo dalla Juventus, perché quelli sono "potenti".
> Ma con le altre squadre l'Inter farà tranquillamente la voce grossa.



Si si, ogni volta che manca Lukaku (come con la Samp o col Parma o stasera) o che trovano una squadra che gli chiude la profondità come l’Udinese, si vede che voce grossa fanno.

Contro di noi hanno avuto bisogno di tutta l’artiglieria pesante per batterci al 96esimo su punizione, ed eravamo in 10 da mezz’ora e senza uomini fondamentali come Chala e Bennacer, la grande Inda dalla voce baritonale.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Senza the little donkey davanti sono roba da lotta per il quarto posto, e non so nemmeno se da favoriti.



Bravo. 
Non segnano nemmeno se infilzi con uno spillo il portiere avversario .


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vero, l'attacco del primo palo di Inzaghi era fenomenale.



L'intelligenza calcistica di Inzaghi era impressionante un genio del posizionamento. Uno mostro come Thuram odiava giocare contro Inzaghi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La pochezza qualitativa dellinter è impressionante .
> Corsa e palla per i due davanti e poco altro.
> Senza il santone davanti poi sono pochissima roba.



Sono come la canzone mononota di Elio: gli togli il Makaku e sono al livello dell’Inda di Spalletti, più o meno.

Anche lo scorso anno senza il belga avrebbero si e no superato a fatica (molta) i 70 punti. Niente male per una squadra che è in CL da tre anni di fila e il cui proprietario fino ad ora gli ha sponsorizzato anche la carta igienica.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Atalanta, che poi hanno restituito il favore se non erro scansandosi due volte



Quest'anno se la spartiscono loro la Coppetta.
Se Pirlolandia vince il campionato lascerà la vittoria a Gasperini.
Altrimenti Gasperini la lascerà a Pirlo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'ultima volta in cui la Juventus non ha preso un rigore in una semifinale di Coppa Italia è perché non era arrivata alle semifinali di Coppa Italia



 Bella questa!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno se la spartiscono loro la Coppetta.
> Se Pirlolandia vince il campionato lascerà la vittoria a Gasperini.
> Altrimenti Gasperini la lascerà a Pirlo.



Forza Napoli. Rino ha tutto per fargli molto male, il 3-1 a Bergamo con noi e il 4-1 di quest’anno lo dimostrano.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Febbraio 2021)

Il rigore era nettissimo. La trattenuta di quell'asino di Young era troppo plateale per non essere sanzionata e non c'entra nulla che il cross era fuori misura. Difesa dell'Inda horror.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il rigore era nettissimo. La trattenuta di quell'asino di Young era troppo plateale per non essere sanzionata e non c'entra nulla che il cross era fuori misura. Difesa dell'Inda horror.



Infatti il rigore era netto, poche balle. Non facciamo come gli interisti quando danno un rigore a noi (per loro non c’è mai a meno che non si faccia su di noi un’entrata a gamba tesa in area sul ginocchio disinteressandosi della palla, molti nostri compagni di tifo attuano un metro di giudizio simile quando giocano i gobbi ********.  ).


----------



## LukeLike (2 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti il rigore era netto, poche balle. Non facciamo come gli interisti quando danno un rigore a noi (per loro non c’è mai a meno che non si faccia su di noi un’entrata a gamba tesa in area sul ginocchio disinteressandosi della palla, molti nostri compagni di tifo attuano un metro di giudizio simile quando giocano i gobbi ********.  ).



Pensa che persino su fognafans dicono che era netto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Senza the little donkey davanti sono roba da lotta per il quarto posto, e non so nemmeno se da favoriti.



Hai ragionissima, poi io non sono assolutamente d'accordo con chi dice che l'Inter ha un migliore organico del nostro. Non cambierei mai la nostra rosa con quella del Chievo Verona d'Europa. Abbiamo giocato quasi 2 mesi senza Ibra e siamo rimasti primi giocando un calcio moderno e piacevole.
Senza Lukaku, il Chievo Verona d'Europa non vale nulla


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Hai ragionissima, poi io non sono assolutamente d'accordo con chi dice che l'Inter ha un migliore organico del nostro. Non cambierei mai la nostra rosa con quella del Chievo Verona d'Europa. Abbiamo giocato quasi 2 mesi senza Ibra e siamo rimasti primi giocando un calcio moderno e piacevole.
> Senza Lukaku, il Chievo Verona d'Europa non vale nulla



Naaaaaahhhh, quando hai Epic Brozo in rosa la domanda non è *se* vincerai, ma *quando* e *come*.


----------



## wildfrank (2 Febbraio 2021)

Bonucci 4• uomo?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Hai ragionissima, poi io non sono assolutamente d'accordo con chi dice che l'Inter ha un migliore organico del nostro. Non cambierei mai la nostra rosa con quella del Chievo Verona d'Europa. Abbiamo giocato quasi 2 mesi senza Ibra e siamo rimasti primi giocando un calcio moderno e piacevole.
> Senza Lukaku, il Chievo Verona d'Europa non vale nulla




P.s: senza l’espulsione di Ibra non avrebbero vinto neanche in 240 minuti, e loro avevano tutti gli uomini migliori in campo mentre noi oltre ad essere in 10 mancavamo di Chala e Ismael, sono davvero uno squadrone imbattibile o quasi questi indaisti.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Donnarumma espulso dalla panchina mentre ovviamente Bonucci può dire tutto quello che vuole


----------



## wildfrank (2 Febbraio 2021)

Quadrado ha lo stesso coreografo di Dybala.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Naaaaaahhhh, quando hai Epic Brozo in rosa la domanda non è *se* vincerai, ma *quando* e *come*.



Epic Brozo Il Redondo dei Balkani.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Senza piccolo asino se la giocano con la Fiorentina di Prandelli


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2021)

che cesso sto sanchez.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

ahahahah e ancora fortuna sfacciata

distrazione uguale a quella dell'inter,ma loro si salvano


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2021)

Che bidone sto Gollum


----------



## chicagousait (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ma perché sta moda di far partire le azioni dal portiere, perchè? Poi quasi fanno gol


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2021)

che razza d'un cesso sanchez


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> P.s: senza l’espulsione di Ibra non avrebbero vinto neanche in 240 minuti, e loro avevano tutti gli uomini migliori in campo mentre noi oltre ad essere in 10 mancavamo di Chala e Ismael, sono davvero uno squadrone imbattibile o quasi questi indaisti.



Come darti torto! Speriamo di essere al completo il 21 !


----------



## wildfrank (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ad ogni contrasto Barella rischia la vita.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ma come si fa ad andare ancora in giro con Sanchez?
Mi pare un nano. 
E dire che hanno come quarto pinamonti che il campo lo vede mai .
Stanno giocando su tre fronti con tre attaccanti.
Assurdo .


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2021)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ad ogni contrasto Barella rischia la vita.



La barella la vedono solo in formazione e a centrocampo .
Per il resto scoppiano di salute .


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Epic Brozo Il Redondo dei Balkani.



Non scherzare su Epic Brozo, sarebbe stato titolare nel Milan di Ancelotti.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

Che peccato veramente... è uscito Young il nuovo Leo Junior


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Che asino Darmian


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2021)

certo che 40M per rosso malpelo. ci vuol del fegato.


----------



## Solo (2 Febbraio 2021)

Servirebbe il pareggio dell'Inter al novantesimo per tenere tutto bello aperto per il ritorno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Dai che se perdono questa ci sono ottime possibilità di ripercussioni con Fiorentina e Lazio (che già di per sé sono due partite in cui difficilmente avrebbero fatto sei punti). E pure i gobbi avranno Roma e Napoli e anche lì dubito che faranno sei punti su sei.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certo che 40M per rosso malpelo. ci vuol del fegato.



Veneziano di prima categoria.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Servirebbe il pareggio dell'Inter al novantesimo per tenere tutto bello aperto per il ritorno



Una Coppa Italia dei gobbi fottesega, l’Inda non deve vincere manco una Supercoppa italiana fino al 2040, con tutto il fango che ci buttano addosso.

E per la cronaca, in campo nazionale sono i primi che tifano contro di noi e a favore dei gobbi quando giochiamo contro di loro (perché abbiamo gli stessi scudetti e gli stessi trofei nazionali, anche se gli ultimi cinque scudetti sono uno di cartone e altri 4 vinti senza concorrenza dopo averla affondata occultando le proprie intercettazioni e rimanendo impuniti).


----------



## wildfrank (2 Febbraio 2021)

Buffone riflessi clamorosi.


----------



## Solo (2 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Una Coppa Italia dei gobbi fottesega, l’Inda non deve vincere manco una Supercoppa italiana fino al 2040, con tutto il fango che ci buttano addosso.



Ah, ma anche io """"tifo Juve"""", ma voglio che le melme escano dopo aver dato tutto per altri 90 minuti. Non voglio che Andonio faccia turnover al ritorno.


----------



## Milanoide (2 Febbraio 2021)

Queste due squadre non perfette, in questo momento hanno più gamba di noi


----------



## mandraghe (2 Febbraio 2021)

Come stanno vincendo i gobbi lo sanno solo loro. Squadra spaccata, zero possesso palla, centrocampo inesistente, punte isolate eppure vincono. Boh.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non scherzare su Epic Brozo, sarebbe stato titolare nel Milan di Ancelotti.



Quando esce palla al piede mi ricorda il miglior Rijkaard con quelle lunghe falcate!!

Mamma mia che pippone Epic Brozo.Intanto esce Vidal il vecchio nuovo Paolo Roberto Falcao. Che peccato veramente che peccato... 
Ma hai visto che gioco spumeggiante pratica il Chievo d'Europa.


----------



## wildfrank (2 Febbraio 2021)

Cristina molto contrariato.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2021)

l'ha presa bene cristina la sostituzione.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Come stanno vincendo i gobbi lo sanno solo loro. Squadra spaccata, zero possesso palla, centrocampo inesistente, punte isolate eppure vincono. Boh.



Come vincono da 4 mesi a questa parte, con azioni dei singoli. Gioco pari allo zero.

Ma d'altronde con quel ritardato morto di sonno che fa finta di allenare era prevedibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2021)

la juventus sembra il siena e l'inter il pisa. 

fan defecare.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2021)

sto morto di sonno danese con noi la butta all'angolino imparabile, qua tira una mozzarella rasoterra.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Partita governata da errori. Quanti, mamma mia.

La juve vuole fare tiki taka dentro la propria area e rischia puntualmente ogni volta


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Eriksen azzecca una punizione all’anno contro il Milan. Poi la morte.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ma Buffon quanti anni ha? Sembra un veterano del Vietnam!


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

A posteriori, meglio, molto meglio, essere usciti.

Tanto contro questi, per un motivo o per un altro, non ci saremmo mai qualificati. E sarebbero state due partite massacranti in più.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Pensando a noi sarebbero meglio supplementari a priori e forse che vinca Inter altrimenti è fuori da tutto e può concentrarsi ancora meglio sul campionato


----------



## Kayl (2 Febbraio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Pensando a noi sarebbero meglio supplementari a priori e forse che vinca Inter altrimenti è fuori da tutto e può concentrarsi ancora meglio sul campionato



Dopo il ritorno c'è solo la finale, non fa differenza.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sto morto di sonno danese con noi la butta all'angolino imparabile, qua tira una mozzarella rasoterra.



Stavo pensando la stessa cosa. L'anno scorso nel derby se ti ricordi, appena entrato in gioco aveva tirato una sassata sulla traversa da 30 metri su calcio di punizione.


----------



## wildfrank (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toh, entrato l'uomo di cristallo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Dopo il ritorno c'è solo la finale, non fa differenza.



Vabbè è sempre una partita in più e un occasione in più per rompersi lukaku, meglio di niente


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2021)

subito ad accerchiare, i mafiosi. Schifo loro e che li tifa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Febbraio 2021)

ma perchè Chiesa deve sempre fare queste sceneggiate patetiche? insopportabile


----------



## Kayl (2 Febbraio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Vabbè è sempre una partita in più e un occasione in più per rompersi lukaku, meglio di niente



La finale è il 19 maggio, tra la penultima e l'ultima di campionato. Conta molto poco.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma perchè Chiesa deve sempre fare queste sceneggiate patetiche? insopportabile



Arriverà il giorno in cui lui, quadrato e dybbbbbala troveranno qualcuno che gli spacchi le gambe.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

Sto figlio di put..na di Chiesa grida prima del contatto. Mamma mia l'anticalcio per eccellenza.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Sti cannibali anche in un anno di transizione e con una squadra con mille limiti, vinceranno ogni trofeo in Italia. Poi dicono che il calcio italiano è in crescita...


----------



## Solo (2 Febbraio 2021)

Discreto risultato.

Adesso spero di vedere i supplementari settimana prossima con vittoria dei gobbi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ma Buffon il veterano del Vietnam non deve essere prioritario per il vaccino?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma perchè Chiesa deve sempre fare queste sceneggiate patetiche? insopportabile



Te lo dico sinceramente spero che un giorno si farà spezzare quelle gambete da qualcuno. Non si puo simulare cosi ,dai su!!


----------



## JoKeR (2 Febbraio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sti cannibali anche in un anno di transizione e con una squadra con mille limiti, vinceranno ogni trofeo in Italia. Poi dicono che il calcio italiano è in crescita...



So che li odi quanto me.
Sai bene come viene alimentato il loro cannibalismo.
Viene alimentato da media compiacenti, tifosi delle altre squadre timorati di Dio, squadre satellite, gestione scientifica di cartellini, concessioni ai loro giocatori sia in campo che in panchina... e intervento al momento giusto al posto giusto, come stasera sul rigore assurdo fischiato a loro favore.

Ad oggi sono i favoriti, come ho sempre detto.
Ma in un Paese serio oggi avrebbero 34-35 punti massimo.

E' una farsa il calcio itagliota. Una farsa, basta vedere come i commentatori rai lodano il comportamento di Bonucci, completamente antisportivo e passibile di sanzione.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> So che li odi quanto me.
> Sai bene come viene alimentato il loro cannibalismo.
> Viene alimentato da media compiacenti, tifosi delle altre squadre timorati di Dio, squadre satellite, gestione scientifica di cartellini, concessioni ai loro giocatori sia in campo che in panchina... e intervento al momento giusto al posto giusto, come stasera sul rigore assurdo fischiato a loro favore.
> 
> ...



Sì, ma infatti non entro nel merito di come vincano. Ma il risultato è sempre quello, e sempre sarà. Se perderanno la coppa italia, sarà giusto per ricambiare un favore ai servetti bergamaschi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> La finale è il 19 maggio, tra la penultima e l'ultima di campionato. Conta molto poco.



Bisogna puntare sul ritorno sicuro, comunque Inter senza Lukaku perde il 50% di potenziale al contrario di noi che anche senza Ibra ce la caviamo.
Se esiste un pò di giustizia potrebbe stare fuori qualche giornata pure lui con tutti infortuni e covid che abbiamo sempre


----------



## JoKeR (2 Febbraio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma infatti non entro nel merito di come vincano. Ma il risultato è sempre quello, e sempre sarà. Se perderanno la coppa italia, sarà giusto per ricambiare un favore ai servetti bergamaschi.



Inutile entrare nel merito, è così evidente e sotto la luce del sole che chi non vuole vedere continui pure a non vedere.

Si, credo che lo scopo sia dare un contentino al satellite.
Così al momento giusto gli ridanno Romero senza esercitare il diritto di riscatto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ennesima riprova che senza Lumumba, non valgono niente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Godo. A 0 tituli dovete finire


----------



## Wetter (2 Febbraio 2021)

Partita della Juve nel 2° tempo che mi fa sicuramente rivalutare la nostra prestazione in 10 vs 11 di martedi scorso.
Non sono usciti praticamente mai dalla meta campo difensiva, i 2 gol fatti sono casuali.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Febbraio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come vincono da 4 mesi a questa parte, con azioni dei singoli. Gioco pari allo zero.
> 
> Ma d'altronde con quel ritardato morto di sonno che fa finta di allenare era prevedibile.



Le poche volte che ho visto i gobbi ho visto una squadra sfilacciata, lunga, che gioca a caso e poco compatta. Eppure la sfangano sempre. O non capisco nulla io oppure prima o poi questi limiti dovrebbero emergere in modo clamoroso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Quando esce palla al piede mi ricorda il miglior Rijkaard con quelle lunghe falcate!!
> 
> Mamma mia che pippone Epic Brozo.Intanto esce Vidal il vecchio nuovo Paolo Roberto Falcao. Che peccato veramente che peccato...
> Ma hai visto che gioco spumeggiante pratica il Chievo d'Europa.



Come osi dare del pippone ad Epic Brozo???

Ma lo sai che Clarence ha detto che sarebbe stato ONORATO di poter giocare con lui?

Pentiti e vai a fare una donazione al bar di Epic Brozo, subito!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma infatti non entro nel merito di come vincano. Ma il risultato è sempre quello, e sempre sarà. Se perderanno la coppa italia, sarà giusto per ricambiare un favore ai servetti bergamaschi.



State dando per scontato che i bergamosci battano il Napoli, ed è un grave errore. Rino ha un gioco abbastanza tosto per quei vermi ********, e l’ha dimostrato sia da noi che al Napoli.



JoKeR ha scritto:


> So che li odi quanto me.
> Sai bene come viene alimentato il loro cannibalismo.
> Viene alimentato da media compiacenti, tifosi delle altre squadre timorati di Dio, squadre satellite, gestione scientifica di cartellini, concessioni ai loro giocatori sia in campo che in panchina... e intervento al momento giusto al posto giusto, come stasera sul rigore assurdo fischiato a loro favore.
> 
> ...



Su Bonucci sono perfettamente d’accordo, e pure io odio i gobbi, ma il rigore c’era tutto, dai.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> So che li odi quanto me.
> Sai bene come viene alimentato il loro cannibalismo.
> Viene alimentato da media compiacenti, tifosi delle altre squadre timorati di Dio, squadre satellite, gestione scientifica di cartellini, concessioni ai loro giocatori sia in campo che in panchina... e intervento al momento giusto al posto giusto, come stasera sul rigore assurdo fischiato a loro favore.
> 
> ...



Bonucci sarebbe da dargli fuoco.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> So che li odi quanto me.
> Sai bene come viene alimentato il loro cannibalismo.
> Viene alimentato da media compiacenti, tifosi delle altre squadre timorati di Dio, squadre satellite, gestione scientifica di cartellini, concessioni ai loro giocatori sia in campo che in panchina... e intervento al momento giusto al posto giusto, come stasera sul rigore assurdo fischiato a loro favore.
> 
> ...



In Spagna la Rube giocherebbe per entrare in Europa League e non scherzo. Come tu lo dici giustamente il contesto mafioso del calcio italiano gli permette di stare sempre vincente . 
Come l'ho detto a qualcuno ieri guarda chi comanda in Italia a capirai perché la ndranghetus vince sempre. Basta conoscere il peso degli Agnelli( dai tempi dell'Avvocato) nella politica italiana.

Solo una squadra mafiosa puo festeggiare una coppa campioni sapendo dei tifosi morti. Platini lo ha ammesso in una trasmissione francese quindi lui sapeva dell'orrore della situazione ma esulta come un matto dopo un rigore fasullo. 
Senza dimenticare cheil giorno dopo si sono presentati all'aeroporto freschi con tanti sorrisi e fieri della loro coppetta insanguinata.
La ndranghetus è questa, l'anticalcio, l'opposto dello spirito sportivo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Partita della Juve nel 2° tempo che mi fa sicuramente rivalutare la nostra prestazione in 10 vs 11 di martedi scorso.
> Non sono usciti praticamente mai dalla meta campo difensiva, i 2 gol fatti sono casuali.



10 vs 11, senza Bennacer e Chala e con loro che avevano Hakimi, Lukaku, Barella ed Eriksen. E ci hanno messo 96 minuti per batterci, su punizione.

Si, possono perderlo solo loro il campionato, è evidente, la superiorità è troppo palese.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2021)

L’Inter senza Lukaku non batterebbe manco il Crevalcore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> In Spagna la Rube giocherebbe per entrare in Europa League e non scherzo. Come tu lo dici giustamente il contesto mafioso del calcio italiano gli permette di stare sempre vincente .
> Come l'ho detto a qualcuno ieri guarda chi comanda in Italia a capirai perché la ndranghetus vince sempre. Basta conoscere il peso degli Agnelli( dai tempi dell'Avvocato) nella politica italiana.
> 
> Solo una squadra mafiosa puo festeggiare una coppa campioni sapendo dei tifosi morti. Platini lo ha ammesso in una trasmissione francese quindi lui sapeva dell'orrore della situazione ma esulta come un matto dopo un rigore fasullo.
> ...



In Spagna non credo (al quarto posto c’è il Siviglia, che è inferiore alla Juve sotto ogni aspetto, lo stesso Siviglia che è arrivato in CL anche lo scorso anno), ma con la competitività che c’è in Inghilterra questa Rube arriverebbe massimo ai preliminari di EL, non ci piove.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In Spagna non credo (al quarto posto c’è il Siviglia, che è inferiore alla Juve sotto ogni aspetto, lo stesso Siviglia che è arrivato in CL anche lo scorso anno), ma con la competitività che c’è in Inghilterra queste Rube arriverebbe massimo ai preliminari di EL, non ci piove.



Caro AC Milan 1899, rispetto il tuo punto di vista ma il Siviglia gioca e gioca bene. In un calcio tecnico dove tutti sanno giocare a pallone la ndranghetus farebbe fatica anche contro l'Elche. In Italia 95 per cento delle partite della Juve sono già vinte prima di giocare. Un po come all'epoca di Tyson, gli altri pesi massimi erano terrificati da Iron Mike. Mi ricordo della faccia di Michael Spinks quando entra Tyson, sembrava camminare verso la morte. Esagero un po ma il concetto è quello.
In Spagna giocano tutti a viso aperto senza nessuna reverenzia.


----------



## koti (2 Febbraio 2021)

Vittoria fortunata e casuale della Juve. Se non squalificano Lukaku al ritorno la ribaltano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Caro AC Milan 1899, rispetto il tuo punto di vista ma il Siviglia gioca e gioca bene. In un calcio tecnico dove tutti sanno giocare a pallone la ndranghetus farebbe fatica anche contro l'Elche. In Italia 95 per cento delle partite della Juve sono già vinte prima di giocare. Un po come all'epoca di Tyson, gli altri pesi massimi erano terrificati da Iron Mike. Mi ricordo della faccia di Michael Spinks quando entra Tyson, sembrava camminare verso la morte. Esagero un po ma il concetto è quello.
> In Spagna giocano tutti a viso aperto senza nessuna reverenzia.



Si ma il campionato spagnolo attuale non lo vedo così competitivo. Barcellona e Real, questi Barcellona e Real in pieno declino, sono così superiori alla Rube (anch’essa in declino ma meno, secondo me)? Secondo me no, poi chi lo sa. 

E chiarisco che per me in Italia sia il Barcellona che il Real attuali sarebbero dietro di noi in classifica, eh.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Vittoria fortunata e casuale della Juve. Se non squalificano Lukaku al ritorno la ribaltano.



Non vincono a Torino dal 2012, ci andrei piano a sopravvalutarli così, parliamo pur sempre di una squadra che esce (e non a caso) ai gironi di Champions da tre anni consecutivi.

Poi magari la ribaltano ma di sicuro, Lubamba o no, non sono i favoriti per questa “impresa”.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> State dando per scontato che i bergamosci battano il Napoli, ed è un grave errore. Rino ha un gioco abbastanza tosto per quei vermi ********, e l’ha dimostrato sia da noi che al Napoli.


Poco cambia. In finale col Napoli, vincono i gobbi. Con l'Atalanta, decidono tra di loro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Poco cambia. In finale col Napoli, vincono i gobbi. Con l'Atalanta, decidono tra di loro.



L’anno scorso ha vinto il Napoli contro i gobbi, mi pare.

Ma aldilà di questo poco importa, mi va bene qualunque cosa (perfino una vittoria dell’Inda, contro la quale ho tifato stasera -ma se per disgrazia la ribaltasse al ritorno e finisse in finale con l’Atalanta tiferei Inda più di Nicola Berti- quindi figuriamoci quanto mi fregherebbe di una Coppa Italia gobba) pur di non vedere quel maiale di Gasperino il carbonaro e quei maiali degli atalantini (giocatori e tifosi) alzare un trofeo.

Meglio evitare rischi di scansamenti o similari o di regali della casa madre ai Grima Vermilinguo bergamosci, quindi forza Napoli assolutamente in semifinale. E anche in finale, se ci arriverà.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’anno scorso ha vinto il Napoli contro i gobbi, mi pare.
> 
> Ma aldilà di questo poco importa, mi va bene qualunque cosa (perfino una vittoria dell’Inda) pur di non vedere quel maiale di Gasperino il carbonaro e quei maiali degli atalantini (giocatori e tifosi) alzare un trofeo.



In Supercoppa ho visto una differenza abissale. La mia sensazione è che gli ultimi mesi con Sarri molti giocassero contro.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Dopo questa gara triplete della Juve per alcuni. Per altri double dell’Inter. E tutti hanno ragione.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma il campionato spagnolo attuale non lo vedo così competitivo. Barcellona e Real, questi Barcellona e Real in pieno declino, sono così superiori alla Rube (anch’essa in declino ma meno, secondo me)? Secondo me no, poi chi lo sa.
> 
> *E chiarisco che per me in Italia sia il Barcellona che il Real attuali sarebbero dietro di noi in classifica, eh.*


*

*
Su questo sono d'accordissimo.

Sai che la vera paura della Rube è che il Milan vince la C1 prima di loro. Basta solo andare in Champions e lanciamo un ciclo vincente in Europa. Guarda che conoscono tutti la mentalità del Milan in Europa. 
La Champions è un Everest insormontabile per il carcerato quando per il milanista rappresenta la felicità , la grande tradizione. Niente da fare...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> In Supercoppa ho visto una differenza abissale. La mia sensazione è che gli ultimi mesi con Sarri molti giocassero contro.


Sai, dopo dipende anche dalla partita, anche in Inda-Gobbi 2-0 sembrava esserci una superiorità abissale degli indaisti.

Io considero la Juve superiore al Napoli (per me molto sopravvalutato, prenderei solo i loro centrali e il loro esterno destro al posto dei nostri, e basta), ma il Napoli può giocarsela, non da pari ma può giocarsela.

Comunque per me le combinazioni possibili e il mio tifo conseguente sono queste:

Finale Inter-Napoli: tiferei Napoli più di Ferlaino.

Finale Inter-Atalanta: tiferei Inda.

Finale Juve-Napoli: tiferei Napoli tutta la vita.

Finale Juve-Atalanta: tiferei gobbi in un modo che manco Boniperti.

Aggiungo che perfino in una ipotetica finale tra l’Atletico Medellín di Pablo Escobar e i maiali bergamosci tiferei Medellín come un ultras.



Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> [/B]
> Su questo sono d'accordissimo.
> 
> Sai che la vera paura della Rube è che il Milan vince la C1 prima di loro. Basta solo andare in Champions e lanciamo un ciclo vincente in Europa. Guarda che conoscono tutti la mentalità del Milan in Europa.
> La Champions è un Everest insormontabile per il carcerato quando per il milanista rappresenta la felicità , la grande tradizione. Niente da fare...



Esatto.

Anche per l’Inda comunque la CL rappresenta uno scoglio non da poco. Una sola finale giocata dal 1972/1973 (incluso, ho preso la finale subito dopo quella del ‘72) ad oggi, anche se vinta, non indica proprio un grande feeling con la Coppona, eh. 

Per intenderci, anche la Samp ha raggiunto una finale di CL nel medesimo periodo di 48 anni (anche se loro l’hanno persa nel ‘92 contro il primo grande Barca).

Non so te ma io se fossimo arrivati una sola volta in finale di CL negli ultimi 48 anni sarei preoccupato, anche perché i gobbi le finali le perdono, si (e meno male), ma sull’altra sponda del Naviglio anche solo arrivarci in finale è stata un’impresa proibitiva, nell’ultimo cinquantennio.


----------



## koti (2 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non vincono a Torino dal 2012, ci andrei piano a sopravvalutarli così, parliamo pur sempre di una squadra che esce (e non a caso) ai gironi di Champions da tre anni consecutivi.
> 
> Poi magari la ribaltano ma di sicuro, Lubamba o no, non sono i favoriti per questa “impresa”.



Ok ma questa Juve è penosa. Nel secondo tempo non hanno superato la metà campo con Darmian e Sanchez che si son mangiati due gol fatti. 

Si sono ritrovati in vantaggio senza sapere neanche come, con due regali della difesa dell'Inter. Non ricordo altre loro occasioni da gol.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque sui conti dell'Inter stanno circolando notizie lugubri: per la Gazzetta di devono trovare 250 milioni entro i prossimi mesi, un sito straniero rilancia l'ipotesi che Hakimi a giugno saluta, un altro portale ha detto che il 31 marzo scadono rate costose per Lukaku e Barella. Inoltre BC partners dopo la revisione dei conti sono scappati a gambe levate.

Se non vincono quest'anno il prossimo si ridimensioneranno pesantemente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Ok ma questa Juve è penosa. Nel secondo tempo non hanno superato la metà campo con Darmian e Sanchez che si son mangiati due gol fatti.
> 
> Si sono ritrovati in vantaggio senza sapere neanche come, con due regali della difesa dell'Inter. Non ricordo altre loro occasioni da gol.



Hanno fatto una partita simile alla nostra dopo l’espulsione (e con già le tegole di Chala e Ismael assenti), vero. Però il Ndranghetus Stadium rimane sempre un campo molto ostico, e dove non arriva la tecnica (che comunque non mi pare sia abbondante nella compagine nerazzurra) arriva l’arbitro (anche se stasera non concordo con chi si lamenta del rigore, c’era ed era netto).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque sui conti dell'Inter stanno circolando notizie lugubri: per la Gazzetta di devono trovare 250 milioni entro i prossimi mesi, un sito straniero rilancia l'ipotesi che Hakimi a giugno saluta, un altro portale ha detto che il 31 marzo scadono rate costose per Lukaku e Barella. Inoltre BC partners dopo la revisione dei conti sono scappati a gambe levate.
> 
> Se non vincono quest'anno il prossimo si ridimensioneranno pesantemente.



E se per disgrazia vincessero dici che le prospettive cambierebbero molto?


----------



## koti (2 Febbraio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque sui conti dell'Inter stanno circolando notizie lugubri: per la Gazzetta di devono trovare 250 milioni entro i prossimi mesi, un sito straniero rilancia l'ipotesi che Hakimi a giugno saluta, un altro portale ha detto che il 31 marzo scadono rate costose per Lukaku e Barella. Inoltre BC partners dopo la revisione dei conti sono scappati a gambe levate.
> 
> Se non vincono quest'anno il prossimo si ridimensioneranno pesantemente.



Il prossimo anno comunque vada sarà ridimensionamento, a livello economico arrivare primi o secondi cambia poco o nulla.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E se per disgrazia vincessero dici che le prospettive cambierebbero molto?



Cambierebbe poco. Anzi forse sarebbe peggio: se vincessero il campionato per i giocatori e Conte sarebbe più facile andarsene.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Febbraio 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno comunque vada sarà ridimensionamento, a livello economico arrivare primi o secondi cambia poco o nulla.



Ovvio. Vedi la risposta precedente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Cambierebbe poco. Anzi forse sarebbe peggio: se vincessero il campionato per i giocatori e Conte sarebbe più facile andarsene.



Ottimo, speriamo bene.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sai, dopo dipende anche dalla partita, anche in Inda-Gobbi 2-0 sembrava esserci una superiorità abissale degli indaisti.
> 
> Io considero la Juve superiore al Napoli (per me molto sopravvalutato, prenderei solo i loro centrali e il loro esterno destro al posto dei nostri, e basta), ma il Napoli può giocarsela, non da pari ma può giocarsela.
> 
> ...



La tua analisi sull'inda non fa un grinza. Non ci avevo mai pensato, caspita una finale di Champions in un mezzo secolo, roba da matti. Non possono ammettere la nostra superiorità per via della loro natura bauscia. Se non fossero per la loro essenza borghese , farebbero meno i fenomeni. Cho conosce il calcio sa che l'Inter è un buon club ma nulla di piu. Il grande club vince e lascia una traccia indelibile nella storia. Real Milan Ajax Liverpool Barca...

Poi se voglamo paragonare il tifoso, non c'è partita.
Avevo visto sul tubo un intervista di Bergomi dove rispondeva sulla differenza tra l'intelista e il milanista. E lui con un po di amarezza ammesse che la tifoseria del Milan era piu fedele anche nei momenti bui( purtroppo non la vedo piu in giro).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> La tua analisi sull'inda non fa un grinza. Non ci avevo mai pensato, caspita una finale di Champions in un mezzo secolo, roba da matti. Non possono ammettere la nostra superiorità per via della loro natura bauscia. Se non fossero per la loro essenza borghese , farebbero meno i fenomeni. Cho conosce il calcio sa che l'Inter è un buon club ma nulla di piu. Il grande club vince e lascia una traccia indelibile nella storia. Real Milan Ajax Liverpool Barca...
> 
> Poi se voglamo paragonare il tifoso, non c'è partita.
> Avevo visto sul tubo un intervista di Bergomi dove rispondeva sulla differenza tra l'intelista e il milanista. E lui con un po di amarezza ammesse che la tifoseria del Milan era piu fedele anche nei momenti bui( purtroppo non la vedo piu in giro).



Una finale di Champions in un cinquantennio è veramente roba da club di medio livello e non di più, basti pensare che l’Atletico ne ha fatte 3 nel medesimo periodo e che la Steaua Bucarest, sempre nel medesimo periodo, ne ha fatte 2 (1 vinta col Barca e una persa con noi).

L’Inda negli ultimi 50 anni in Italia è alla pari con Samp e Roma per livello in Champions, anche se l’Inda l’unica finale raggiunta l’ha vinta.

Aggiungo che anche per scudetti non è che siano messi troppo bene, perché a parte quelli del post-Calciopoli (che non andrebbero considerati, visto che sono stati ottenuti evitando una punizione che avrebbero meritato anche loro e che, se fosse stata comminata, gli avrebbe impedito all’origine di poter fare quella squadra con Ibra -che era già in parola con noi nel 2006, poi essendo loro gli unici ad esserne usciti formalmente -solo formalmente- puliti è andato da loro- Vieira ecc) tra il 1972/1973 (prendo lo stesso periodo considerato per le finali di CL) e il 2005/2006 ne avevano vinti due (1979/1980 e 1988/1989), due scudetti in 33 anni. Cioè un tifoso dell’Inda che avesse iniziato a seguirla in quel periodo, attorno al ‘73, sarebbe arrivato al 2006, l’anno dello scudo di cartone, festeggiando due scudetti e zero Champions in 33 anni.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Una finale di Champions in un cinquantennio è veramente roba da club di medio livello e non di più, basti pensare che l’Atletico ne ha fatte 3 nel medesimo periodo e che la Steaua Bucarest, sempre nel medesimo periodo, ne ha fatte 2 (1 vinta col Barca e una persa con noi).
> 
> L’Inda negli ultimi 50 anni in Italia è alla pari con Samp e Roma per livello in Champions, anche se l’Inda l’unica finale raggiunta l’ha vinta.



E sono d'accordo con te su una cosa che avevi detto qualche giorni fa. Se avessero avuto il potere della Rube avrebbero fatto peggio dei carcerati, ne sono convinto. Poi mi sa che si sono giocato l'all in quest'anno, e se non vincono nulla saranno ***.. amari per loro.
Al livello finanziario sono alla frutta.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sai, dopo dipende anche dalla partita, anche in Inda-Gobbi 2-0 sembrava esserci una superiorità abissale degli indaisti.
> 
> Io considero la Juve superiore al Napoli (per me molto sopravvalutato, prenderei solo i loro centrali e il loro esterno destro al posto dei nostri, e basta), ma il Napoli può giocarsela, non da pari ma può giocarsela.
> 
> ...


Concordo sul tifo, anche se una finale tra servi e padroni non la guarderei nemmeno. Non riuscirei a tifare una di quelle due manco giocassero contro L'Isis FC.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Concordo sul tifo, anche se una finale tra servi e padroni non la guarderei nemmeno. Non riuscirei a tifare una di quelle due manco giocassero contro L'Isis FC.



Io, come scrivevo nel topic dedicato all’Atalatrina, tra Saruman e Grima Vermilinguo disprezzo infinitamente di più il secondo, quindi in quel caso riuscirei eccome a tifare gobbi (non certo perché mi piaccia vederli vincere anche solo una Coppa Italia, ma perché veder festeggiare anche solo un trofeo Birra Moretti ai tifosi ataltrini e a Gasperino il carbonaro sarebbe un’onta intollerabile, per me).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Ma alla fine.... l’unica cosa che mi interessa....

Si é rotto qualcuno?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come osi dare del pippone ad Epic Brozo???
> 
> Ma lo sai che Clarence ha detto che sarebbe stato ONORATO di poter giocare con lui?
> 
> Pentiti e vai a fare una donazione al bar di Epic Brozo, subito!



Chi è quel ritardato? Ahaha


----------



## vannu994 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Analizzando bene la situazione partendo dalla partita di ieri. L’Inter nonostante le assenze Hakimi e Lukaku non ha giocato così male ma ovviamente ha perso, per noi quasi un bene aver evitato questa partita considerando anche l’impegno del’EL e che con i gobbi vista la situazione atletica attuale non saremmo mai passati. Detto ciò subito che Conte si presenti con la formazione titolare anche la prossima se di mezzo ci sono partite di campionato importante.
Secondo punto, finita la partita, ovviamente Conte ha parlato de fatto che il progetto tecnico di suning è immobile da Giugno, non poteva essere altrimenti, quando perde tira sempre fuori qualcosa perché non si parli della sconfitta.
Terzo punto, le voci sull’Inter in condizioni economiche molto precarie, da sportivo non fanno piacere, sappiamo bene cosa significhi finire in mano a quei cani Cinesi, evidente a questo punto che si debbano limitare tutti gli investimenti nel calcio (anche quando ripartiranno negli anni a venire) a questi schifosi.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (4 Febbraio 2021)

Un sentito ringraziamento a Young, per essere stato l'unico in Italia a credere che un cross di Bernardeschi sarebbe arrivato sulla testa di Cuadrado...


----------

